#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Lucky spell

## Thetalpha

This is one of the most basic things, which is probably why it's often forgotten. Here is the spell I use often. These create days where literally nothing goes wrong. I don't drop a pen, my shoelaces don't untie... ...long story short: It works.

---

Recite 7 times:

Fortuna emena cosain.
Aechyt me pegetro.
Fanutro aneme nicaso.
Tychea me protege.

Then take two steps backward, one step forward. Then take two steps forward, one step backward. Then turn around in a full spin towards the right, then repeat but to the left.

----------


## Thetalpha

Yes. It's not latin either way:

Fortuna - okay, latin goddess of luck
emena - 'me' in greek
cosain - protect in some celtic language

I dunno who came up with it, but apparently, it works.  :Smile:

----------


## Thetalpha

Ah you can just quickly do it after you stand up... ...then you're lucky till the next day that same time. Doesn't take up much time. Now this doesn't defend major things though, like getting mugged or having a heart attack. Just the little things. Dropping stuff, spilling coffee etc. Plus you should feel happier than usual. Except, of course, if you get mugged or have a heart attack  :Wink:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Yes. It's not latin either way:
> 
> Fortuna - okay, latin goddess of luck
> emena - 'me' in greek
> cosain - protect in some celtic language
> 
> I dunno who came up with it, but apparently, it works.


Cosain is indeed protect in Gaelic.

----------


## Thetalpha

I presume you are Irish?

----------


## Werefyre

I tried this today, and it actually works! xD

It was awesome, especially since it looked like I was gonna have a terrible morning beforehand. But not a thing went wrong...

----------


## Tanemis

Cossair is a God of protection in Celtic myth as well.

----------

